

Have you freaked out when you found that somebody could analyze all your tweets? - bimmah

I was tracking one of the companies in the twitter while doing competitive analysis. I could see when they started, how they started and when I plotted in the graph I could actually see the tipping point when they hit off. I realized that if I could do that about others, then anybody else could also do about me. I know some algorithm can reveal much more. This freaked me out
======
danpalmer
I can't say I find that particularly freaky, I assume all of my tweets are
publicly available and that people will be able to determine things about me,
so I limit the information appropriately.

However something I did find freaky: Facebook have enough analytics that they
believe they can predict relationships starting up to 6 months in advance, and
predict predict them ending 6 months before they do.

~~~
bimmah
even i have reduced sharing my opinions in social media. i mostly share for
the marketing purpose or just share something trivial such as jokes or memes
or some other shit. but i think social media is about giving people
uninhibited freedom. somehow, that freedom is taken away.

------
relaxedricky
You don't think this stuff is already actively being used?

I guess if until this point you didn't know such things could be done, then
this could freak you out to a point.

~~~
bimmah
i know it is actively being used. it is used by the universities while taking
admission decisions, governments spying in people. for example, government in
vietnam could fine people if found criticizing in social media. Potential
employers stalking the social media accounts of the candidates. It freaked me
out even more when more disturbing could be done by analyzing the posts.

------
bimmah
now i have serious problem with the digital history of my social media
activities. hence,i thought let me start twitter like but self deleting post.
so, whatever i can gets deleted after sometime. it is like snapchat for social
media. check out www.bablrr.com .

